# How to speed up the scroll speed in just Microsoft Word 2016?



## Papasmurf89

Hey guys,

My scroll speed in Microsoft Word is slower than every other program that I use the scroll wheel in (most notably Chrome). Is there a way to speed up the scroll speed just for this program? It's pretty annoying.

Thanks.


----------



## Okedokey

This is a known issue, widely complained about, i have it too.  No resolution that I have seen yet.


----------

